# This DM takes requests!



## Malvoisin (May 24, 2006)

Have you ever surfed around the Talking the Talk forum, thinking, 'If only a DM would start up a game based on adventure XYZ?' Are you champing at the bit to play in an Age of Worms or Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil campaign? A Dungeon magazine one-shot? Something from Necromancer, Goodman, or Malhavoc? Something specific to Eberron or the Forgotten Realms?

Well, this may be your chance to make just such a request!

I've recently started DMing one play by post game here on EN World, and I have the free time to run a second.  I have a lot of material I could use, but I'm curious as to whether there is one particular adventure/module/campaign that a lot of people want to see run.  If so, let's discuss it on this thread.

There are a couple of caveats, though. First, this will strictly be 3.0/3.5 D&D, so so this isn't the place to look for different rules systems (nothing against them or their fans, but I'm just not ready to branch into something new...yet). Also, anything I run is going to be a published adventure module or series. I just don't have the creative spark needed to do something completely from scratch.

Beyond that, the sky's the limit....any level, any campaign setting, any publisher. I want to know what the ENWorld PbP crowd wants to play. I'm not making any promises, mind you, but you never know what might catch my eye. Your idea might just be the game I want to run. 

Thanks,
Malvoisin


----------



## Velmont (May 24, 2006)

There isn't much of a setting that I want to try, it is more a style of play I would like to see more. Many players create character and put effort in some background that flesh out the personality of the character. But what I would like to see, it is to see those element of the background coming back into the story.

What happen the the tribe who destoryed the hero's village and had forced him to become a wanderer? Or that girl who broke his heart, what would happen if she showed up again, married to some hated enemy? And if an enemy decide to kidnap a member of the hero's family to blackmail him.

The group would be all friends from the start, and friends are there to come to help when you are in need, and to be helped when they are in need.

That's the thing that is missing in premade adventures that I love to see. Those kind of event can be included in any campaign...


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2006)

Hmm! I'm not terribly familiar with many published modules or adventures, but Age of Worms has always intrigued me just from the reputation and title. One thing I've found on PBP's is that I tend to enjoy adventures that call for mid to high level characters, because advancement is so slow that you can be stuck at level 1 and 2 for a loooooooooooong time if you start there. Tabletop, those low levels fly past, so they don't drag. But having a handful of magic missiles, or a measley +3 attack bonus, gets mighty old mighty fast in a PBP.


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2006)

Three I've heard a lot about but haven't played

Rappan Athuk (Necromancer Games)
World's Largest Dungeon (AEG)
Shackled City (Paizo?)


----------



## Malvoisin (May 24, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> There isn't much of a setting that I want to try, it is more a style of play I would like to see more. Many players create character and put effort in some background that flesh out the personality of the character. But what I would like to see, it is to see those element of the background coming back into the story.
> 
> What happen the the tribe who destoryed the hero's village and had forced him to become a wanderer? Or that girl who broke his heart, what would happen if she showed up again, married to some hated enemy? And if an enemy decide to kidnap a member of the hero's family to blackmail him.
> 
> ...




Velmont, I can see that interweaving the characters' backgrounds into the plot of the campaign would be a great thing to do. It would really give the players a sense of involvement and ownership. However, as you pointed out, that sort of thing is much more difficult to pull off in a pre-written, published module. Depending on what type of game I wind up running, I'll take a good look at whether this kind of plotting would be feasible.

Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## Velmont (May 24, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> However, as you pointed out, that sort of thing is much more difficult to pull off in a pre-written, published module.




True...

You are entering a the summoning room of the cultist you just killed and there stands a man. He looks at the group and asks: "Sorry, is there among you Guilfod of Toril, the one seeking to end the rule of the Temple of Elemental Evil? I have a message from his wife. She is about to gives birth and would like to have him at her side"


----------



## Rhun (May 24, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> You are entering a the summoning room of the cultist you just killed and there stands a man. He looks at the group and asks: "Sorry, is there among you Guilfod of Toril, the one seeking to end the rule of the Temple of Elemental Evil? I have a message from his wife. She is about to gives birth and would like to have him at her side"





Hey...I think I used that one once! :-D


----------



## Tinner (May 24, 2006)

I'd be very interested in getting into either a Shackled City or Age or Worms campaign.


----------



## hafrogman (May 24, 2006)

Velmont said:
			
		

> The group would be all friends from the start, and friends are there to come to help when you are in need, and to be helped when they are in need.




This I find usually leads to fun games.  I enjoy games where everyone spends some time before the game starts working out joint backgrounds, intertwined with each other and the DM's world.

This way you're not playing a first meeting, or trying to play a group of old aquaintances but without knowing the group dynamics from moment one.

As for adventures, I'd put in another vote for Shackled City, my real-life group started it, but faltered early on.


----------



## Shayuri (May 24, 2006)

I too have heard of this city in shackles! Count me in!


----------



## Dog Moon (May 24, 2006)

Another chime in for Shackled City.  Our group started going through it, but really, I have no idea what's going on.  I kind of would like to go through it with a better DM and a slightly larger group than just the DM and 2 of us.

Beyond that, almost anything.  I got lucky with one pbp game, but haven't been successful in getting into a second.


----------



## DEFCON 1 (May 24, 2006)

The Wizards site has Updated 3.5 versions of "Tomb Of Horrors" and "White Plume Mountain".

I think you should run one of those.  Old school modules with new school rules.


----------



## Voadam (May 24, 2006)

And to throw a wrench into the shackled city clamoring I started, due to the pace of the pbp format a short module is probably more appropriate to the format than an adventure path mega campaign so any of the Goodman Games dungeon crawl classics would be great for a pbp game, and I haven't played any of those and would be interested in playing in one.


----------



## ByteRynn (May 24, 2006)

I would very much enjoy anything set in Eberron.

I could also really get into a Red Hand of Doom campaign, it looks like a cool module.

Heck, set RHoD in Eberron!


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 24, 2006)

I would love to play any of the old Modules Shackled City, Temple of Elemental Evil (  ), Return to the Elemental Evil, Tomb of Horrors, any of the old ones.

I have never actually read any of them and before I would run them I would like to play one.


----------



## Lord_Raven88 (May 25, 2006)

My picks are for any of the following;


 Epic level adventure
 A party of monster themed characters
 A party of psionic themed characters
 A party of undead themed characters
 An underwater adventure

Any adventure would suit, but I think it would be particularly interesting to be able to play some ususal characters.


----------



## Nero Kingsley (May 25, 2006)

My vote is for Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil.


----------



## Legildur (May 25, 2006)

Voadam said:
			
		

> And to throw a wrench into the shackled city clamoring I started, due to the pace of the pbp format a short module is probably more appropriate to the format than an adventure path mega campaign so any of the Goodman Games dungeon crawl classics would be great for a pbp game, and I haven't played any of those and would be interested in playing in one.



I'm with Voadam on this one.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 25, 2006)

Nero Kingsley said:
			
		

> My vote is for Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil.




I second that emotion. I've read everything (that's left) from Endur's run of that, and it looks like awesome fun.

The WLD would be a blast too, although you might go through a lot of PCs (and possibly players! )

And anything that'd let me use my Planar Handbook, Lords of Madness, or Frostburn...


----------



## Dog Moon (May 25, 2006)

I've always wanted to play in a good Planescape campaign.  So far I've been in like 2-3, and they've all been poor.  Coincidentally by the same DM.  Oy, why do I let him DM?


----------



## Question (May 25, 2006)

We have way too many low level games at the moment. Something starting at level 20, "pretty much anything goes"(within reason, broken stuff like the frenzied berserker, etc not allowed), then heading into epic would be a refreshing change.


----------



## DiamondB (May 25, 2006)

I'd have to say I would love to play in a Shackled City adventure or Rappan Athuk.  Of course, I'd also enjoy a shot at the Temple of Elemental Evil.  I'd even vote for Age of Worms, but I'm starting a PbP of that one with some friends, so I think the thrill is gone for me there.


----------



## Question (May 25, 2006)

Hmm planescape level 20 campaign would be an idea.....Gestalt is another option thats not often used, but i would want LA to take up both sides of the class, or else LA becomes ridiculously overpowered....


----------



## Dog Moon (May 25, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Hmm planescape level 20 campaign would be an idea.....Gestalt is another option thats not often used, but i would want LA to take up both sides of the class, or else LA becomes ridiculously overpowered....




Personally, I'd rather do a Planescape starting at about level 10, whether Gestalt or not is fine.  I've never really like the idea of Epic as written, but I can see why others would like it.


----------



## Land Outcast (May 25, 2006)

Hum... I'll see what comes out of this Hatchery


----------



## Shoel Sweeny (May 25, 2006)

I'll chime in for a 10th level planescape game


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

Holy cow!  

Let this thread serve as notice to all those out there in PbP land, we need more DMs!

So many interested players, it's a truly great thing.  Seriously, I wish I had the time to DM, like, 6 more games.  But, I'm afraid I'm going to have to stick to one at a time. I don't want to bite off more than I can chew. 

Let's see, lots of people interested in Shackled City, and I agree.  That looks like a really good one. Paizo is doing some outstanding work with their Adventure Path lineup (really, I should point out, all their Dungeon adventures, not only the AP stuff).  One problem there might be that I have signed on as a player in Phyrrus' relaunched SC campaign here on the boards, and I'm not sure how he would feel about me simultaneously DMing and playing the adventure.

Lots of interest in higher level games, particularly Planescape type stuff. Any specific adventures or modules that would fit the bill?  I'm not aware of any that are for 3rd edition, and I'm not sure I have the inclination to try a conversion.  Unless there are any conversions for one of these adventures already in existence. If that's the case, I might consider one of the 2nd edition classics.  Anybody know of such an animal?

Other notable mentions....

-Age of Worms....the other Paizo Adventure Path
-Updated classics, e.g., Tomb of Horrors, White Plume Mountain
-One of Goodman's Dungeon Crawl Classics
-Red Hand of Doom (Hmmm....I too like the look of that one)
-Return to the Temple of Elemental Evil
-Rappan Athuk
-World's Largest Dungeon (This is an interesting product, but I don't have it, and the cost of buying it might be prohibitive.)

So many suggestions, and all good ones.  Well, this isn't going to be an easy thing to decide, but keep your eyes open for a recruitment thread sometime relatively soon.  In the meantime, any further comments or suggestions are most welcome.

Thanks for all your input everyone!

Malvoisin


----------



## Question (May 25, 2006)

Out of curiosity when was the last time someone ran a high or epic game here......?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 25, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Out of curiosity when was the last time someone ran a high or epic game here......?



I think most people are intimidated by the amount of work involved. You should show them how it's done.


----------



## Question (May 25, 2006)

Work involved? What special work could be involved?


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 25, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Work involved? What special work could be involved?



Run an epic adventure here and find out.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 25, 2006)

I have a new online campaign here with 10th-level PCs and can heartily assure you that, despite the game being considered merely "mid-level," it's _quite_ a bit of work.  Much more so that anything else I'm running, here or elsewhere.

I would like to either DM or play in the brand spanking new adventure path that Dungeon is just getting ready to start publishing, called Savage Tide.  Partly, I admit, because it's new and shiny, but also in half because I'd like to participate in something that I was certain no one else had played in yet so as not to spoil any element of surprise.

After that, I really dig old school modules either re-published for 3.5 rules or re-done by hand by the DM.  Caves of Tsojcanth would be neat to play in or DM.  Along that line, I hear good things about Goodman Games.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 25, 2006)

Let me throw an idea that nobody talked about - 
Thought of Darkness adventure, placed in Ravenloft, you get the chance to encounter the Hive and the Illithids within!!

As for Greyhawk - RToEE and Return to the tomb of Horrors sound interesting
Caves of Tsojcanth - I ran it myself, it's a good one.


----------



## Kafkonia (May 25, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> -World's Largest Dungeon (This is an interesting product, but I don't have it, and the cost of buying it might be prohibited)




If you shop around, you can get it for a much lower price. Try a site like www.bookfinder.com -- I got mine for a little over half-price.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 25, 2006)

*And now for something completely different*

Eberron game, set in Xen'drik, using Arcana Evolved rules.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

Kafkonia said:
			
		

> If you shop around, you can get it for a much lower price. Try a site like www.bookfinder.com -- I got mine for a little over half-price.




Thanks for the link, Kafkonia!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

MavrickWeirdo said:
			
		

> Eberron game, set in Xen'drik, using Arcana Evolved rules.




While I like the AE system, I'm not ready to try and run a game using those yet. Still, a cool idea. Maybe another DM will pick up on that. (The same could be said of any of the ideas on this thread...I think any prospective DMs might want to have a look here).

And hey, speaking of Malhavoc products, I just glanced over my copy of The Banewarrens. I've always thought that looked like a great adventure, anybody interested in that one?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

Strahd_Von_Zarovich said:
			
		

> Let me throw an idea that nobody talked about -
> Thought of Darkness adventure, placed in Ravenloft, you get the chance to encounter the Hive and the Illithids within!!




I'm not familiar with 'Thought of Darkness'.  What is the source for that adventure?


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> While I like the AE system, I'm not ready to try and run a game using those yet. Still, a cool idea. Maybe another DM will pick up on that. (The same could be said of any of the ideas on this thread...I think any prospective DMs might want to have a look here).
> 
> And hey, speaking of Malhavoc products, I just glanced over my copy of The Banewarrens. I've always thought that looked like a great adventure, anybody interested in that one?




It is a great one[SBLOCK]except for the doomwalker at the end, mechs in D&D bleah[/SBLOCK], but I've already played it and took over the campaign that it was run in and in fact bought it last night at the discount pdf price for the background info. My preference is something I haven't played, DMd, or read.


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with 'Thought of Darkness'.  What is the source for that adventure?




It is a 2e ravenloft adventure, dealing with mindflayers, and would require conversion to 3e.


----------



## Rhun (May 25, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> After that, I really dig old school modules either re-published for 3.5 rules or re-done by hand by the DM.  Caves of Tsojcanth would be neat to play in or DM.  Along that line, I hear good things about Goodman Games.





These are my kind of games as well...for me, you just can't beat the old AD&D adventures. Anyone feel like running the original Ravenloft? That would be sweet...


----------



## Shayuri (May 25, 2006)

To be honest, any and all of these sound like a lot of fun to me. 

Ahem...not a lot of help, I suppose. I just wanna make sure I still have a shot even if we don't wind up playing the Shackled City.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

Does anyone know of an online repository for conversions from older versions of D&D to 3rd edition.....other than the one here on ENWorld, I mean?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

Shayuri said:
			
		

> To be honest, any and all of these sound like a lot of fun to me.
> 
> Ahem...not a lot of help, I suppose. I just wanna make sure I still have a shot even if we don't wind up playing the Shackled City.




No worries. 

When I do decide to start the new game, I'll set up a separate recruiting thread, so all interested parties will get a fair shot.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 25, 2006)

Hyperconscious is an adventure I've wanted to run, but not had the time for. I'd love to play in it too.  I've not read a single thing about Red Hand of Doom and would love the opportunity to play that one too.  Mostly I just want the opportunity to try a few of the newer player options (PHB2, Complete Psionic, Tome of Magic, Dragon Compendium).


----------



## Voadam (May 25, 2006)

Oh yeah, I've also heard great things about "Of Sound Mind" although it is designed for 3.0 psionics.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

Apologies to the psionics fans out there, but I'm not very well versed in that set of rules. The odds of seeing an adventure run by me that focuses heavily on psionics is slim, I'm afraid. Sorry.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 25, 2006)

Would have to pass on The Banewarrens.  Voadam, are you interested in playing in a Savage Tides campaign (upcoming Dungeon adventure path)?  You said something new that you hadn't read, DMed, or played in...the path starts up in about four months.  I might be up for DMing it, and I'm sure there will be others willing to DM or play in it as well.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 25, 2006)

Something I was wondering lately is whether anyone is interested in playing in a homebrew setting.  Like a lot of DMs, I have one and it's already been fairly thoroughly playtested both online and at home.  Players, however, seem to prefer published modules or at least playing in published settings.  Is anyone interested in playing in a homebrewed setting in a completely original campaign?


----------



## hafrogman (May 25, 2006)

I think you'll find that it's reversed.  Plenty of people would sign up for your homebrew campaign.  It's many DMs that offer published modules because they're easier to DM.  And then players sign up for those too.  In fact, players sign up for just about anything     I think I've seen maybe two games that failed to get off the ground for lack of interest. . . and neither was D&D.


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Something I was wondering lately is whether anyone is interested in playing in a homebrew setting.  Like a lot of DMs, I have one and it's already been fairly thoroughly playtested both online and at home.  Players, however, seem to prefer published modules or at least playing in published settings.  Is anyone interested in playing in a homebrewed setting in a completely original campaign?




I prefer homebrew over published stuff because it fit more the kind of game I prefer, where the action is more oriented over some well build character rather to have something more straight foward like a module and where the character you are playing have no influence on what coming up. If I want something more straigthfoward, I'll go buy the expension of Nerver Winter Night I didn't bought yet.


----------



## Dog Moon (May 25, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Something I was wondering lately is whether anyone is interested in playing in a homebrew setting.  Like a lot of DMs, I have one and it's already been fairly thoroughly playtested both online and at home.  Players, however, seem to prefer published modules or at least playing in published settings.  Is anyone interested in playing in a homebrewed setting in a completely original campaign?




I think that prepublished adventures also have an appeal to people because they hear such good things about an adventure and want to try it, or they're one of those left out of going through some major adventure [like ToEE; never gone through it, so was happy when the opportunity arose].

I'd want to go through the Age of Worms AP, but I plan on running it for my group at some point in time.  Considering that another DM is currently going through Shackled City, though I would like to go through it with a better DM, I think I've seen enough that it would ruin some parts of it for me.

I do agree with Voadam that it would be cool to go through an adventure that I haven't already heard so many details about or read/played in/DMed before, which would include adventures such as the Savage Tides AP and homebrewn stuff.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 25, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Would have to pass on The Banewarrens.  Voadam, are you interested in playing in a Savage Tides campaign (upcoming Dungeon adventure path)?  You said something new that you hadn't read, DMed, or played in...the path starts up in about four months.  I might be up for DMing it, and I'm sure there will be others willing to DM or play in it as well.




Indeed, one of those interested in DMing it is me! 

I'm sure there will be no shortage of interested players. I suspect this board could support well beyond two such campaigns.


----------



## Velmont (May 25, 2006)

Dog Moon said:
			
		

> I think that prepublished adventures also have an appeal to people because they hear such good things about an adventure and want to try it, or they're one of those left out of going through some major adventure [like ToEE; never gone through it, so was happy when the opportunity arose].




It is for the same reason I don't like much to play so popular published adventure. You already knows things that you shouldn't... Not I don't play them, I played a few, and even run one or two, but I would favor homebrew world and pre-made world with homebrew adventure.


----------



## Strahd_Von_Zarovich (May 25, 2006)

Malvoisin said:
			
		

> I'm not familiar with 'Thought of Darkness'.  What is the source for that adventure?



Ravenloft camapign world - in one of the dreadest domains - Bluetspur.
and Voadam is correct - it's all about dealing with mindflayers


----------



## Aeric (May 25, 2006)

How about the Iron Kingdoms' Witchfire Trilogy?  Privateer Press recently released a hardcover collection of the three modules including some extra material...not exactly a mega-adventure like Shackled City or Age of Worms, but it should run up to mid-levels at least.  And it's not something I'm signed up to play or run IRL (SC and AoW, respectively).


----------



## Malvoisin (May 26, 2006)

Well, based on my findings from this unofficial survey, in combination with my own leanings, it looks like I'll be starting up a couple of new projects in the near future.  One will remain under wraps for right now, but the second will be a one-shot based on one of Goodman's Dungeon Crawl Classics.

The only question is, which one to run?  Does anyone have suggestions for a specific title? Or, at the least, a particular level?  Once again, any and all feedback from prospective players is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Shayuri (May 26, 2006)

For those of us not familiar with the products, could you maybe post a short list of titles and suggested levels, so we can some idea of which ones might suit us best? Thanks!


----------



## Erekose13 (May 26, 2006)

Here is a short list of most of the adventures Enworld shop or on their site

There are a lot.  The Ziggurat one is highly rated (5star) and is for 5-7 levels that gets my vote.  There are lots of them in there tho (I think there are 35 now).  The Idylls of the Rat King has a nice follow up in Revenge of the Rat King, it might be nice to play those if you choose to continue after the first adventure.  I've never read any of them, yet so I'm keen to play any one of them.

Titles:
0: Legends are Made, not Born (0)
1: Idylls of the Rat King (1-3)
2: Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho (1)
3: The Mysterious Tower (3-5)
3.5: The Haunted Lighthouse (4-6)
4: Bloody Jacks Gold (10-12)
5: Airie of the Crow God (7-8)
6: Temple of the Dragon Cult (8-10)
7: Secre of Smuggler's Cove (5-7)
8: Mysteries of the Drow (7-9)
9: Dungeon Geomorphs (?)
10: The Sunless Garden (6-8)
11: The Dragonfiend Pact (2)
12: The Blackguard's Revenge (9-11)
12.5: Iron Crypt of the Heretics (11-13)
13: Crypt of the Devil Lich (15)
14: Dungeon Interludes (1-13)
15: Lost Tomb of the Sphynix Queen (14-15)
16: Curse of the Emerald Cobra (6-8)
17: Legacy of the Savage Kings (4-6)
17.5: War of the Witch Queen (7-9)
18: Citadel of the Demon Prince (12-13)
19: The Volcano Caves (7-9)
20: Shadows in Freeport (6-8)
20.5: The Mask of Death (5-7)
21: Assault on Stormbringer Castle (12-14)
22: The Stormbringer Juggernaut (14-16)
23: The Sunken Ziggurat (5-7)
24: Legend of the Ripper (1-3)
25: The Dread Crypt of Srihoz (9-11)
26: The Scaly God (4-6)
27: Revenge of the Rat King (4-6)
28: Into the Wilds (1-3)
29: The Adventure Begins (1)
30: Vault of the Dragon Kings (10)


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 26, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> 22: The Stormbringer Juggernaut (14-16)




To be honest I don't know any of these but I love high level so here is my choice


----------



## Whizbang Dustyboots (May 26, 2006)

The only problem with the deluge of Savage Tide pbp posts to come will be betting on the right horse -- i.e. the game that'll actually get beyond the first two encounters. 

I'm definitely going to jump in on one of those when the time comes, along with running Legend of the Ripper in Ptolus this August.

I don't have time to start a new pbp at the moment (although it looks like two of the three I'm in are either dead or dying), but I think the DCC adventures will likely make all the old school folks happy, and they can be as roleplay heavy or roleplay light as the group wants them to be. For a quickie modules, the Dragonfiend Pact is terrific.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 27, 2006)

Erekose13 said:
			
		

> Here is a short list of most of the adventures Enworld shop or on their site




Thanks for posting this list before I could get to it, Erekose13! Much appreciated!

Now, we just need to see some more votes come in.


----------



## Question (May 27, 2006)

Crypt of the devil lich sounds interesting.....any more info on it?


----------



## Malvoisin (May 27, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Crypt of the devil lich sounds interesting.....any more info on it?




I started a thread over in General Discussion that asked for opinions/experiences about the DCC line, and the Crypt of the Devil Lich is one of those mentioned.

Click here to check it out.

The Goodman Games website also is a good source for more info.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 27, 2006)

I think I will change my vote Crypt of the Devil Lich seems like a better choice than the one I chose.


----------



## Question (May 27, 2006)

Crypt of the devil lich sounds very interesting. Can we have crpyt of the demon lich though?


----------



## Dog Moon (May 27, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Crypt of the devil lich sounds very interesting. Can we have crpyt of the demon lich though?




Naw, Crypt of the 'Loth Lich would be better.  'Loths are cooler than Demons or Devils.


----------



## Shayuri (May 27, 2006)

Hehehe, having read the titles and levels...the Crypt of the Devil Lich does indeed look good!

Thanks for the link to the thread too, by the way.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2006)

Hmm, well, there seems to be a growing consensus that several of you would like to try to survive the Crypt of the Devil Lich.

I will investigate this module specifically, and see if it lends itself well to running here as a PbP game.  If I think it looks good, you'll see a recruitment thread here soon. 

Thanks!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 28, 2006)

Well, having looked over The Crypt of the Devil Lich, I've made a few observations.

First, this module is designed specifically to be a deadly meat-grinder in the spirit of Tomb of Horrors.  In fact, it's designed as a bit of an homage to that classic, as I understand it. Surviving until the dungeon's conclusion would be a very impressive feat. Characterization and storyline advancement will take a backseat. This will clearly not be to everyone's tastes, so be advised up front.

Second, the adventure is written with the intent that it be used as a tournament module, including the use of pregenerated characters, and a scoring system based on how well the party fares.  If I were to run this module, I'd probably like to stick to that format, as the pregens seem to be well-designed for the dangers at hand. The inablilty to create your own character might also be a significant turn-off for some.

So, knowing these things, are people still interested in this? Without the need to evaluate character submissions, I'd probably draw my initial players from this thread, selecting those who have expressed interest in the DCC thus far.

Comments welcome...


----------



## Shayuri (May 29, 2006)

Agh...pregen. I didn't know that. I can -deal- with the "meat-grinder" thing, though it's not my first choice. But pregenerated characters are of the deeveel.

Perhaps...another choice then, shall earn my luv. I shall take another look.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (May 29, 2006)

I'm interested, but _not_ if I need to play a pre-generated character.  If I can create my own character, then I would certainly consider submitting for a spot in the game.  I understand your reason(s) for wanting to stick to the suggested DCC format for that game, but as a player I have ever so much more fun if I have a sense of ownership with regard to my character.  

I like detailed, well-written DM descriptions.  I also enjoy the relative simplicity and sense of danger that low-level adventures convey.  Though this is strictly a departure from what looks to be the consensus of the "vote" in this thread, I would love to play a low-level adventure and start out with characters no higher than 4th level or so.  The Lost Vault of Tsathzar Rho struck a cord of interest in me for those reasons.


----------



## MavrickWeirdo (May 29, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Something I was wondering lately is whether anyone is interested in playing in a homebrew setting.  Like a lot of DMs, I have one and it's already been fairly thoroughly playtested both online and at home.  Players, however, seem to prefer published modules or at least playing in published settings.  Is anyone interested in playing in a homebrewed setting in a completely original campaign?




Yes.


----------



## Question (May 29, 2006)

Why not drop the whole tournament thingy and run it as a normal dungeon crawl?


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 29, 2006)

Why not post the pregenerated characters and maybe some people could post some characters in the same vein with our regular "flavor" thrown in?  This way everyone wins you get your "pregenerated" characters and we get to make them special to us! Just a suggestion.

I am interested in playing either way.  First dibs on the fighter!


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> Why not drop the whole tournament thingy and run it as a normal dungeon crawl?




I certainly could do so......but I have a couple of reservations.

First, do players want to take the time needed to create 15th level characters, knowing full well that there is a great chance that they will die?  As CB said, ownership of the characters is lacking when pregens are used. In a killer dungeon like this, I think that's sort of the point. No tears shed when your PC gets summarily wiped out.

Second, the adventure is designed in a way that it assumes that once the characters enter, they don't leave until they win or they're dead. There's no opportunity to rest, to recover spells, etc. You've got to survive based on the abilites and items presented. My feeling is that if the players are allowed to make their own characters, a lot of the built-in balance will be lost.

I think that, if I do decide to run this one, it will be with the pregenerated characters. Having said that, I have not yet made up my mind that this is the DCC to run. I should have a decision made, and subsequent recruiting thread posted, within another day or two. (The holiday weekend is a bit busy for me with family stuff).

As always, all feedback is appreciated! Thank you!


----------



## Question (May 29, 2006)

How do you actually fight through all the monsters without having any chance to rest or regain spells? Seems like a really short dungeon crawl that way


----------



## Malvoisin (May 29, 2006)

Question said:
			
		

> How do you actually fight through all the monsters without having any chance to rest or regain spells? Seems like a really short dungeon crawl that way




Yeah, it's actually not all that big. I don't know how familiar you are with Tomb of Horrors, but Crypt of the Devil Lich is pretty similar, thematically. There is some fighting (and tough fights they are!), but a great deal of the lethality comes in the form of puzzles, traps, and the like. The key to survival is careful thought, moreso than strength of arms.


----------



## Amazing Triangle (May 29, 2006)

I love character generation!! A 15th level character would give all kinds of options to use the PHB2 


I think that that as a consesus if you want to run it with pregens most will be looking for another adventure.  Most are against using characters that they did not make.


----------



## Erekose13 (May 29, 2006)

I'm with the others. I'd only be interested in making my own character even if I knew that it was almost certain death and even if it was a 15th level character.  Though, like CB I prefer low to mid level adventures over high level ones.


----------



## Malvoisin (May 30, 2006)

Well, I have decided to table the Crypt of the Devil Lich for now, and run instead Lost Tomb of the Sphinx Queen.

Please click here to get all the pertinent information.

Again, thanks to everyone who contributed ideas to this thread!

Malvoisin


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Would have to pass on The Banewarrens.  Voadam, are you interested in playing in a Savage Tides campaign (upcoming Dungeon adventure path)?  You said something new that you hadn't read, DMed, or played in...the path starts up in about four months.  I might be up for DMing it, and I'm sure there will be others willing to DM or play in it as well.




I'd definitely be interested in it, though Malvoisin has expressed his hope to possibly take our group from his Fiend's Embrace game through that and I would not double dip into a campaign.

I've seen a lot of age of worms, a few shackled city, and a lot of 3e WotC adventure path games here so I expect there will be a lot of interest in a new Dungeon adventure path.


----------



## Voadam (Jun 5, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> Something I was wondering lately is whether anyone is interested in playing in a homebrew setting.  Like a lot of DMs, I have one and it's already been fairly thoroughly playtested both online and at home.  Players, however, seem to prefer published modules or at least playing in published settings.  Is anyone interested in playing in a homebrewed setting in a completely original campaign?




Absolutely I would be interested. I doubt you would have problems finding interested players for a homebrew campaign world with adventures you create. As a DM I find modules easier to run than creating 100% from scratch, but as a player I just want to play D&D. Where the game is set is not that big a concern.

I think how far a game strays from supporting normal D&D is a better gauge for lack of players on these forums. I see open slots for games like spycraft and Call of Cthulhu d20 while most D&D ones fill quickly.


----------



## Shayuri (Jun 5, 2006)

*points up at Voadam's post*

What he said. I too love me the homebrews. Aw yeah.


----------



## CanadienneBacon (Jun 6, 2006)

When I saw there might be interest in a homebrew, I started the revision of my homebrew pantheon that I've been putting off for six months.  It'll take me some time--I can only work on it at night or early in the morning and I keep falling asleep with the Draconomicon on my lap.


----------



## hafrogman (Jun 6, 2006)

CanadienneBacon said:
			
		

> I keep falling asleep with the Draconomicon on my lap.




Dragon gods?  Dibs on cleric.


----------

